# Easter Egger........



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Our easter egger hen is about 7 months old and started laying and haven't laid since then, it has been 2 months since an egg from her. She is spastic and actually has puked a couple of times. We give her apple cider vinegar in her water, grit, and mealworms, and all our other hens are fine, what is wrong?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Check her crop. Remove all food and water and check her crop the next morning to see if it's empty before returning food and water.

As to not laying? Anything change? You say she's spastic, if she's that high strung and frightened easily that can put her off laying.


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Check her crop. Remove all food and water and check her crop the next morning to see if it's empty before returning food and water.
> 
> As to not laying? Anything change? You say she's spastic, if she's that high strung and frightened easily that can put her off laying.


well, we try not to mow near them or do anything stressful, but I will check her crop.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Is it possible she was picked up right after drinking? Sometimes they will lose the water they just drank when getting too close to the crop.


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Is it possible she was picked up right after drinking? Sometimes they will lose the water they just drank when getting too close to the crop.


hmmm, I am not sure that we picked her up...we try to give them time after drinking, but We'll pay more attention to that.


----------

